# Chubby Gorilla Disposable Drip Tips



## SirHubblyBubbly (14/3/20)

Hi, where could I find chubby gorilla disposable drip tips in South Africa?


----------



## Hooked (14/3/20)

SirHubblyBubbly said:


> Hi, where could I find chubby gorilla disposable drip tips in South Africa?



@SirHubblyBubbly WOW! I didn't even know that such a thing exists!

By the way, this should have been posted in the Who has stock thread here. It's difficult knowing where to post everything when you're new on the forum, isn't it? No worries, you'll see get the hang of it and I'm sure that @admin could come to the rescue and move your post.


----------

